
Ask HN: AT&T OfficeHand by RingCentral Offline? - brianjking
Does anyone use RingCentral provided by AT&amp;T Office@Hand? My softphone won&#x27;t login, nor will my Android app. The website login at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;service-officeathand.att.com&#x2F;login&#x2F;enter.html reports a 502 error from NGINX.
======
brianjking
[https://community.ringcentral.com/ringcentral/topics/anyone-...](https://community.ringcentral.com/ringcentral/topics/anyone-
having-inbound-call-issues-again-i-am-in-nj-all-of-my-clients-are-down-
again-07-21-2016)

Yup, looks like it's dead.

